# Der "Ich bin so blöd, das glaubt kein Mensch"-Thread



## Magogan (16. Februar 2013)

Habt ihr schon mal etwas getan, was irgendwie total dämlich war und worüber ihr danach lachen musstet, weil es wirklich soooo dämlich war? 

Ich eröffne diesen Thread schon fast in der Hoffnung, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, dem es manchmal so geht ...

Also, ich fange mal an:

Ich habe mich heute über die niedrige Qualität meiner Tonaufnahmen gewundert. Nach ziemlich langer Zeit bin ich dann darauf gekommen, dass das Mikrofon vielleicht einfach falsch herum steht. Hab es dann um 180° gedreht und die Qualität war auf einmal atemberaubend ... Argh so doof xD

So, jetzt seid ihr dran! Zeigt mir, dass nicht nur ich manchmal so unglaublich dämlich bin xD


----------



## H2OTest (16. Februar 2013)

Ich bin so blöd und hab auf Magos Videos geklickt.


----------



## Konov (16. Februar 2013)

Wollte mich vorhin aufs Klo setzen, dabei die Brille oben. Konnte mich abfangen, bevor der arsch auf dem Klorand landet ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Februar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich bin so blöd und hab auf Magos Videos geklickt.



Dito.


----------



## tonygt (16. Februar 2013)

Fehlt da nicht noch dein Mikro einkauf Maggo


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Februar 2013)

Ich hab mal ein Fertiggericht in die Mikrowelle gestelltund nicht an die Aluverpackung gedacht. Ich habe ziemlich schnell visuelles Fedback bekommen.


----------



## EspCap (16. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein Fertiggericht in die Mikrowelle gestelltund nicht an die Aluverpackung gedacht. Ich habe ziemlich schnell visuelles Fedback bekommen.



So in etwa?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7vR-8k-7FG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Februar 2013)

Bei mir waren die Funken gelb


----------



## schneemaus (16. Februar 2013)

Als ich in meine neue Wohnung gezogen bin, hab ich schön eingekauft und dachte mir "Och, wenn's mal schnell gehen muss, nimmste mal so nen Dreierpack Tiefkühl-Salamipizza mit." Als ich dann zu Hause war und ausgepackt hab, ist mir aufgefallen - ich hab gar keinen Backofen 

Mittlerweile hab ich einen und die Pizzen sind auch vertilgt


----------



## vollmi (16. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein Fertiggericht in die Mikrowelle gestelltund nicht an die Aluverpackung gedacht. Ich habe ziemlich schnell visuelles Fedback bekommen.



Ich hab ne gefrorene Fertigpizza in meinen Kombigrill geschoben. Hab aber nicht gemerkt das ich statt nur Grill 180 Grad auch noch 800 Watt Microwelle eingeschaltet hab. Ich wurde dann vom Rauchmelder vom Klo gerufen. 

Jetzt weiss ich wie man in 5 Minuten aus Teig, Kohle herstellt. Den Gestank werde ich wohl niewieder aus der Küche rauskriegen.

mfG René


----------



## zoizz (16. Februar 2013)

Ihr futtert zuviel Mikrowellengerichte. Definitiv. Oder die Technik ist zu anspruchsvoll ^^


----------



## vollmi (16. Februar 2013)

letzteres ;.)


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Februar 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Ihr futtert zuviel Mikrowellengerichte. Definitiv. Oder die Technik ist zu anspruchsvoll ^^



Lieber eine kaputte Mikrowelle als ein abgefackeltes Haus


----------



## Magogan (16. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Lieber eine kaputte Mikrowelle als ein abgefackeltes Haus


Für Pizza hab ich einen Mini-Backofen ^^ Hab aber mal aus Versehen Hot Dogs oder so zu lange in der Mikrowelle erwärmt, die waren danach nicht mehr so lecker ^^ Aber das ist ja nicht so unglaublich dämlich, dass es mir keiner glaubt ^^


----------



## Trollmops (17. Februar 2013)

wollte bier in der tiefkühltruhe schnellkühlen, aber dann war das spiel so spannend....

biereis!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2013)

kondom vergessen, ging nochma gut.

und ja an die unwissenden, die Hand braucht auch eins!


----------



## Xidish (17. Februar 2013)

Ich bin so blöd ... habe ich doch jetzt tatsächlich auf den Thread geklickt ... man man 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Aber das ist ja nicht so unglaublich dämlich, dass es mir keiner glaubt ^^


Ich bin an einem Punkt, an dem ich dir so ziemlich alle glauben würde, so lange es keinn Gegenbeweis gibt


----------



## Magogan (17. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich bin an einem Punkt, an dem ich dir so ziemlich alle glauben würde, so lange es keinn Gegenbeweis gibt



Okay ... In Wahrheit ist das alles gar nicht echt, wir leben nur in einer Traumwelt, um uns ruhig zu halten. Wir existieren nur, damit Maschinen unsere Energie gewinnen können.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich bedenke, womit sie einen versorgen solls mir Recht sein. ^^

Ich habe mir mal in meinem Zimmer beim aufstehen den Fuß verstaucht. Das erste Mal Gipsfuß, weil ich über meinen Baseballschläger ausgerutscht bin.


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Februar 2013)

Vorgestern wollte ich Diablo 3 installieren.

zum verständnis:
mein PC gehäuse hat eine abdeckung, die geöffnet werden muss um das CD fach zu öffnen. dafür muss man auf das alienware logo drücken.
direkt über dem alienware logo befindet sich der einschaltknopf.

ich sag also zum kollegen im TeamSpeak, dass ich mal eben die installations CD hole und gleich wieder komme.

danach wieder hingesetzt im TeamSpeak ein RE verlauten lassen, den Powerknopf erwischt worauf der TeamSpeak ein fröhliches "Disconnected" mitteilte und ich mit dem gedanken "oh nein" da sass.

es lebe windows 8 so war der zeitverlust minimal.


----------



## ichigoleader (20. Februar 2013)

Ich hab Windows installiert dann begann eine jahrelange Odyssee und sie hält an.

Ne mal Spaß beiseite, ich hab mal was zum überbacken bei ebenjener Funktion in den Ofen und hab mir gedacht bis das Ding heiß genug ist kann ich mal kurz aufs Klo, naja falsch gedacht.


----------



## schneemaus (20. Februar 2013)

Mir ist noch was eingefallen, noch gar nicht so lange her. Ich war mit Freundinnen unterwegs, am Bahnhof haben wir uns dann verabschiedet, weil wir alle in unterschiedliche Richtungen mussten. Musste noch ungefähr 10 Minuten auf meinen Bus warten, setz mich also an die Haltestelle, wo unter anderem meine Linie abfährt, rauch gemütlich noch eine, hör Musik über's Handy und schreib per whatsapp mit ner Freundin. Zwischendurch immer mal wieder auf die Anzeigetafel geguckt, die anzeigt, in wie vielen Minuten die einzelnen Busse eben kommen. Irgendwann fing meine Linie dann an zu blinken, heißt, die kommt also jetzt. Bei allen anderen Bussen standen da minimum noch 4-5 Minuten. Wovon geht man also aus? Richtig, dass der blinkende Bus jetzt und der Rest so in 4-5 Minuten kommt. Ich also in den Bus eingestiegen, er fährt los an den HBF West - alles gut. Er fährt zur Uni... Und ich denke mir nur "Moment... Die Uni hat mehrere Haltestellen, mein Bus hält aber an ner anderen!" Da hab ich dann mal im Bus geguckt, wo ich überhaupt sitze - in der völlig falschen Linie. Ich also eine später am alten Stadion ausgestiegen und Richtung Uni gestapft - da war mein Bus natürlich schon weg. Doof war, dass abends "nur" noch alle halbe Stunde ein Bus fährt und es schweinekalt war - ich bin dann also nach Hause gelaufen und kam ca. zeitgleich mit dem nächsten Bus an


----------



## SkoII (20. Februar 2013)

Früh morgens wollte ich mir Socken anziehen. Im Stehen. Einbeinig stand ich da und habe versucht die Socke über den Fuß zu ziehen. Dann kam der Moment wo ich das Gleichgewicht verlor. In dem Moment dachte ich mir nur "Versuch abbrechen oder risikoreich weitermachen?". Ich hab versucht weiter zu machen und das Ende vom Lied war, dass ich umfiel. Mit dem Kopf an die Schranktür geknallt und die Socke war trotzdem nicht richtig angezogen.


----------



## Konov (20. Februar 2013)

SkoII schrieb:


> Früh morgens wollte ich mir Socken anziehen. Im Stehen. Einbeinig stand ich da und habe versucht die Socke über den Fuß zu ziehen. Dann kam der Moment wo ich das Gleichgewicht verlor. In dem Moment dachte ich mir nur "Versuch abbrechen oder risikoreich weitermachen?". Ich hab versucht weiter zu machen und das Ende vom Lied war, dass ich umfiel. Mit dem Kopf an die Schranktür geknallt und die Socke war trotzdem nicht richtig angezogen.



LOL klingt total albern, ist mir aber auch schon passiert. ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mir ist noch was eingefallen, noch gar nicht so lange her. Ich war mit Freundinnen unterwegs, am Bahnhof haben wir uns dann verabschiedet, weil wir alle in unterschiedliche Richtungen mussten. Musste noch ungefähr 10 Minuten auf meinen Bus warten, setz mich also an die Haltestelle, wo unter anderem meine Linie abfährt, rauch gemütlich noch eine, hör Musik über's Handy und schreib per whatsapp mit ner Freundin. Zwischendurch immer mal wieder auf die Anzeigetafel geguckt, die anzeigt, in wie vielen Minuten die einzelnen Busse eben kommen. Irgendwann fing meine Linie dann an zu blinken, heißt, die kommt also jetzt. Bei allen anderen Bussen standen da minimum noch 4-5 Minuten. Wovon geht man also aus? Richtig, dass der blinkende Bus jetzt und der Rest so in 4-5 Minuten kommt. Ich also in den Bus eingestiegen, er fährt los an den HBF West - alles gut. Er fährt zur Uni... Und ich denke mir nur "Moment... Die Uni hat mehrere Haltestellen, mein Bus hält aber an ner anderen!" Da hab ich dann mal im Bus geguckt, wo ich überhaupt sitze - in der völlig falschen Linie. Ich also eine später am alten Stadion ausgestiegen und Richtung Uni gestapft - da war mein Bus natürlich schon weg. Doof war, dass abends "nur" noch alle halbe Stunde ein Bus fährt und es schweinekalt war - ich bin dann also nach Hause gelaufen und kam ca. zeitgleich mit dem nächsten Bus an


Klingt nach Mainz


----------



## schneemaus (21. Februar 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Klingt nach Mainz



Ist das neuerdings ein Geheimnis, dass ich aus Mainz komme?


----------



## Davatar (21. Februar 2013)

Gestern Abend was zu Essen gekocht, damit ichs heute mit ins Büro nehmen kann. Natürlich hab ich erst im Büro realisiert, dass das noch im Kühlschrank liegt...


----------



## heinzelmännchen (23. Februar 2013)

SkoII schrieb:


> Früh morgens wollte ich mir Socken anziehen. Im Stehen. Einbeinig stand ich da und habe versucht die Socke über den Fuß zu ziehen. Dann kam der Moment wo ich das Gleichgewicht verlor. In dem Moment dachte ich mir nur "Versuch abbrechen oder risikoreich weitermachen?". Ich hab versucht weiter zu machen und das Ende vom Lied war, dass ich umfiel. Mit dem Kopf an die Schranktür geknallt und die Socke war trotzdem nicht richtig angezogen.



das passiert mir auch öfters. Nur ich bin nicht so wagemutig und mache weiter, sondern leite den Abbruch ein ^^ Zur Not fiele ich auf mein Bett


----------

